# Max Payne In Xp



## Maverick340 (Feb 20, 2005)

Does max payne give probs in XP...ki mewan any1 experiencing any hitches??
It runs fine till the time payne sees his wife dead but after that it quits before loading to the 1st chapter...
Whats wrong???


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 20, 2005)

u r only 15 yrs old and probably u r using cracked version of mp.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

It doesn't matter if you have a legal version of Max Payne or not. I've got a legit Max Payne installation and patched to v1.05, but everytime the game starts, it loads the menu properly, but no matter if you click New Game or Tutorial, it just starts loading and quits to the desktop halfway. This wasn't the problem before SP2 and before you tell me its my computer, I've personally seen the same problem on 12 computers running SP2 with exactly the same problem. The problem is that it somehow makes a restricted system call to the 16-bit subsystem and then locks up. To this date, I don't know of a workaround. No point in trying the compatibility mode even. A lot of people are facing the same problem, and while it runs for some, it doesn't for the rest. Apparently, its been fixed for some people when they turn off the sound, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## djmykey (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm my friend is not able to get it working on a plain xp install. Now byte that.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 20, 2005)

me too is not able to play MP after first level


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

No known fix as of now. Microsoft acknowledges a compatibility problem with Max Payne 2 : The Fall of Max Payne and SP2 even though it works properly for 99% of the people, but neither 3DRealms nor Microsoft have a fix for Max Payne.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 20, 2005)

As a confirmation:i am using leagal max payne and leagl XP without SP2


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 21, 2005)

Then

U may be 15 yrs old but u r surely using a legal version of mp  Sorry 

Try mp2 its much better than mp. no problem in sp2.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

LOL, MP2 is better, but then, you cant really say "stay away from MP1"  I for one would give anything to fix this error once and for all without having to change OS. Pity I had to dual-boot a computer to Windows 2000 just for playing some games.


----------



## sms_solver (Feb 22, 2005)

u should give yr system configuration
like mb, ram, processor and so on


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 22, 2005)

there are some patches released by Remedy (developers) catch em on google


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 22, 2005)

Please dont get me the wrong way, but we already listed in a couple of earlier posts that the v1.05 patch DOES NOT fix the error.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 23, 2005)

MP2 without playing MP1? Nah, I wont recommend that to anyone. With games like MP which are strongly story driven, it will be bad choice to play MP2 first. I will always recommend going for MP1 first. 

Infact I will suggest that one always tries to go in the order the series was published. That makes you familiar with the story and also how a game has matured over the years.


----------



## girish_b (Feb 25, 2005)

i never happened to meet with a problem in MP. It worked fine on my Athlon XP 2100 with xp .


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Same here. Altho I've got a PIII 866MHz procy. Anyways, guess we're lucky.  

And oh..just 4 the record - it's a legit copy of MP on an illegit copy of XP.


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Huh. What a day! It stopped working all of a sudden.  Of course I forgot to mention that MP was the first thing I installed. At that point, it was working fine. Then, after installing about a dozen other software/games, it stopped! I don't understand.

It says:

"Your system is low on virtual memory." and that MP somehow interfered with the page file resizing, causing it to crash. But, even after I set the page file size to 384MB (I've got 128 megs of RAM), I get the same error. DAMN DAMN DAMN!


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

Feel lucky that you're at least getting SOME error message. All that happens in my case and with my friends is that the intro cinematic loads, then the menu, and if you click New Game or Tutorial, it begins loading the game and when the red bar loads halfway, the game just quits to the desktop without a single error. Turning off the sounds loads the game, but then, the sounds play all right in the menu, so I dont know what's going on. I wrote to their Customer Support, they advised me to reinstall DirectX, the game and then Windows in order (ha, ha, really funny) It doesnt even register an error in the Event Viewer.  And to add insult to injury, it works like a dream on Windows 2000.


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Well actually MP says "Runtime error. Abnormal program termination". 'twas XP that gave me the details. 

But having to install a second OS just to play ONE game is plain ridiculous! 

Hasn't _anyone_ figured out the problem in three long years? This is silly.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

To figure out the problem and fix it, you first have to acknowledge there is a problem in the first place. Neither 3DRealms nor Microsoft thinks there is any problem with the game and Windows XP in the first place. I remember one Microsoft representative commenting at a place that there weren't "sufficient cases to consider that this was indeed a bug." I just play the game on another computer now, never felt the need to install the second OS on the same computer when one more was already running it.


----------



## DKant (Feb 27, 2005)

> Neither 3DRealms nor Microsoft thinks there is any problem with the game and Windows XP in the first place.



Trust those guys to....oh well.



> I just play the game on another computer now, never felt the need to install the second OS on the same computer when one more was already running it. Very Happy



Lol. Ur lucky. And guess what? I got a 20gig HDD with 3gigs reserved for Linux, and all my other partitions so well arranged and so brimming with beautifully organised data, that it wld be a Pain () to install another Win OS. Curse it all.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey 15 year old........
I'm a 16 year old.......
hope u listem to my suggestions which can help.....

>>Get SP2 if you havent
>>And/Or get the latest drivers for your Graphix
>>And/Or reinstall Max Payne
>>Yeah, Delta Force 4 didn't run in ma PC until i reinstalled XP and SP2. So you can try even this


----------



## DKant (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey 16 year old. 
I'm a 20 year old. 
Several poor souls have tried what u suggested over and over again. But..no luck. 

Reinstalling XP and _then_ MaxPayne (without installing any other software) just _might_ work. Bcuz MP worked alright when it was the only software running on my sys. When I installed a few other things..it stopped. Maybe it's got something to do with the registry  Or some kind of strange paging requests that only work when MP is the only s/w running on the sys apart from the OS. Heck I don't know.


----------



## DKant (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh WOW! Here's a solution posted by allwyndlima, in this thread:



> Plus try this Just Simply add in the target line of your shortcut of max payne -skipstartup For exapmle : Target: "C:\Games\Max Payne\MaxPayne.exe" -skipstartup



It worked for me! 

Life is good again...

EDIT: But the levels take _ages_ to load - almost 5 minutes! Don't know why..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

Thats fine with the startup movie. But what about those whose game crash right after the first level where Max's family is killed?


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 28, 2005)

I have got Original XP with SP 2. MP and MP2 works fine in mine though. Config;-

P4 2.8 Ghz
768 MB DDR 433
XFX GeForce FX 5200 256 with TV Tuner.


----------



## DKant (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thats fine with the startup movie. But what about those whose game crash right after the first level where Max's family is killed?



Quoting allwyndlima again:



> not sure on this one though but Try deleting the "Movies" folder of Max Payne (keep it in Recycle bin i ya want) and then try



It might work. I don't know.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Thats fine with the startup movie. But what about those whose game crash right after the first level where Max's family is killed?



Hmmm i didnt knew that there was such a hughe discussion up here....but anyways u know what they say it better late then never  

Well ctrl_alt_del u can try updating with its latest patch....again is it the original or the pirated edition!!!! the crahes that i have experienced was mainly in pirated editions.....try updating with the latest MP patch from the link that Dkant gave ya  

@Dkant....the laod time is increased considering the skipping command that i gave ya....it completely disables the Into screens and hence directly loads up resulting in a delay time....plus how much ram do ya have anyways


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I got the v1.05 patch, a legal version of the game, Windows XP Professional SP2, and like I said before in this thread, it loads the menus and then halfway through the load process, quits to the desktop without registering a single error. The sound setup is in 5.1 mode. 
And BTW, doesnt the -skipstartup just skip the startup animation alone? Does it do it for every level?  So, I guess that option as well as removing the movies from the game folder would only allow you to bypass a corrupted animation file. So, could you please explain why would this mean a longer load time?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Well, I got the v1.05 patch, a legal version of the game, Windows XP Professional SP2, and like I said before in this thread, it loads the menus and then halfway through the load process, quits to the desktop without registering a single error. The sound setup is in 5.1 mode.


Yup enoonmai the patch that u have is a perfect one.....also the crashes that u experience are just minor one's on SP2....the major reason i asked about the pirated disc was mainly beacause the crashing Probs was too heavy on Pirated discs as it used to crash not only at Load times (like u exp)at my place but rather even in between the games and some Bullet time Manouvers.....So after this patch was released it reduced this crashing to quite some extent  Btw there isnt any official patch release from rockstar stating its full working on SP2....i Guess it still has some bugs to deal with SP2  



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> And BTW, doesnt the -skipstartup just skip the startup animation alone? Does it do it for every level?  So, I guess that option as well as removing the movies from the game folder would only allow you to bypass a corrupted animation file. So, could you please explain why would this mean a longer load time?



yes indeed the -skipstartup is to skip the first animation alone.....Btw the longer load time even am not certain about the actual problem....but i suppose it definetly happens beacause of the Introskippin command.....also had heard of some sound issues as well over the net and they stated that it would take a min of 4.1 setup.....so had added up that point for reference  

Plus here's another command u can try -disable3dpreloads.....my friend told me it is somewhat used to remove the crashing of the game....havent tried it out yet.....but just check and let me know


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

@allwyn: Actually my indian version of Max Payne works great on my Indian version of Win XP! So no probs for me.

Btw, did any one try running the game with only the on-board ound card? (presuming you have been running all along on a dedicated sound card)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @allwyn: Actually my indian version of Max Payne works great on my Indian version of Win XP! So no probs for me.



LOl....now i guess the Indian Version Code is gettin a lot more popula then i thought....Long live Indian version.....btw Indian version of MP runs Fine with SP1 of Winxp (that too Indian version) but when it comes to SP2 BAAM it just hitches out....then be it Indian Version or Any other version....like enoonmai said above confirmed that it even crashes in a Original copy  

So i guess must wait till rockstar does somtin about it.....Btw I wonder why ya'll are still stuck up on this old game....i aint offending or somtin but seriously i was done with games long time back....now its just internet and thinkdigit all the way


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

Some games are classic. No matter how familiar you are with the game, you still want to play it again and again.

Btw, just a thought...why havent these gaming related threads moved to the Gamerz section?


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

> Btw, did any one try running the game with only the on-board sound card?



Onboard sound on an 810E! No probs @ all. Take that!


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

I had the same issue with Max Payne. I solved it by running it in Win98 Compatibility Mode (right click the game icon, and look for the "Compatibility" tab- choose Win98 from the drop-down list). This was Win XP Pro, patched to SP1, running the latest patched version of Max. Runs like a charm now...


----------



## hack expert (Mar 7, 2005)

hey i`ve got xp n max payne is workin fine even maxpayne 2


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 17, 2005)

now i dont think any of u have my type of problem ... i have win xp .. mp 2 runs like cheese but mp 1 quits to desktop as i start a new game ... but here is the difference ... the tutorial runs fine ... now can any one point out which animation file is corrupt ?


----------



## abhi_shake (Apr 17, 2005)

I've got a illegit copy of mp on an illegit copy of xp and everything works fine......


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 18, 2005)

WHAT is this thread doing in this section????? 

@abhi_shake .. if u have a pirated copy of both XP as well as MP .. why d hell so much shouting over it??? keep piracy down .. will ya???


----------

